# Is My Tort Feeling Lonely?



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello all. I'd posted a thread called "My Tort Refuses To Move' a couple of weeks ago. He still refuses to move unless we are outdoors, where he *runs *around like mad! We were outside yesterday 5-7pm and nobody would believe the speed at which he was 'running' around. Even the people who saw him were *stunned*. 'I've never seen such a fast tort' they'd say, _touch wood_.

At home he's still 'sad' and still crawls to 'his corner' after being soaked and fed. Am now wondering: 'Could Oli be feeling lonely?' although I do know that torts do NOT LIKE COMPANY. Could he be the exception to the rule?

Anybody's help would be highly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 2, 2015)

No.
Maybe he views the whole inside your apartment thing as his night house and the out doors as his adventure time. Much like my tortoises venturing out into the sun in the morning and then slowing down later and retreating to one of the night houses.
Maybe he just slows down inside where the situation doesn't really suit him.
It's very hard to think like a tortoise, but I think he has developed a routine.
It's actually GREAT news that he comes to life outside. I think it's a sign that he has come to adapt himself to his situation.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> Maybe he views the whole inside your apartment thing as his night house and the out doors as his adventure time. Much like my tortoises venturing out into the sun in the morning and then slowing down later and retreating to one of the night houses.
> Maybe he just slows down inside where the situation doesn't really suit him.
> It's very hard to think like a tortoise, but I think he has developed a routine.
> It's actually GREAT news that he comes to life outside. I think it's a sign that he has come to adapt himself to his situation.


Thanks v much you help Ed.

Do you mean 'No Oli's not feeling lonely?' Am just guessing, as I have reached a dead-end point, sorry to say.

Oli is 'sad' indoors day and night alike. I do agree with you: it's hard to think like any animal, and the fact that they don't speak, it's hard (and maybe impossible) to tell what on earth is wrong in these cases. 

The strange thing is that he has never behaved like this before. I have staretd to give him CALCIUM tabs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 2, 2015)

No. He's not lonely. He just wants to be outside.
I'd hold off on the calcium tablets. Without more sunlight, he probably wont be able to absorb them anyway.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. He's not lonely. He just wants to be outside.
> I'd hold off on the calcium tablets. Without more sunlight, he probably wont be able to absorb them anyway.


Thanks very much your advice Ed.


----------



## Lyn W (Sep 2, 2015)

I agree with Ed Gillian, the more experienced keepers here say torts should only have a small amount of calcium 2-3 times a week. Too much can cause stones which may make him really ill.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 2, 2015)

no he's not lonely like I said in previous threads he likes being outside and not inside


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 2, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> Maybe he views the whole inside your apartment thing as his night house and the out doors as his adventure time. Much like my tortoises venturing out into the sun in the morning and then slowing down later and retreating to one of the night houses.
> Maybe he just slows down inside where the situation doesn't really suit him.
> It's very hard to think like a tortoise, but I think he has developed a routine.
> It's actually GREAT news that he comes to life outside. I think it's a sign that he has come to adapt himself to his situation.


Your very kind to the question is my tort lonely !


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2015)

When tortoises run like that it is usually an indicator of panic. A normal comfortable tortoise does not dart around its enclosure at high speed.


Indoors you may need to try some different things. Larger enclosure, different substrate, and most of all, some different lighting.


And tortoise do not feel "lonely". That is a human emotion. There aren't exceptions to this.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 2, 2015)

running around outside is probably an indication of fear or panic tortoises don't like a lot of open space leave them vulnerable to predators


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I agree with Ed Gillian, the more experienced keepers here say torts should only have a small amount of calcium 2-3 times a week. Too much can cause stones which may make him really ill.


Good evening Lyn, and thanks your advice. The trouble is that *CALCIUM *deficiency was the first probability many members put, when I posted a thread called "My tort refuses to move.' Number two was the *SUN*, which I don't believe is the problem....not in a country like Jordan, during Summer and two *HEAT WAVES*, when temp almost reached *50 degrees C! *

Suppose I reduce the dosage?


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 2, 2015)

No, you need to rethink here. Oli does not like his indoor environment, it does not suit him. He is not lonely and calcium won't help.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> No, you need to rethink here. Oli does not like his indoor environment, it does not suit him. He is not lonely and calcium won't help.


Thanks your reply.

With all my respect for everyone, I am 99% sure that we are all guessing. Apologies to all.

I don't think it's what you and others said as far as indoor/outdoor environment is concerned. Had that been the problem, then why didn't being indoors annoy him almost five years ago. Had this happened then, I would not have been so surprised: everything was new to him and he needed time to adapt.


----------



## Lyn W (Sep 2, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, and thanks your advice. The trouble is that *CALCIUM *deficiency was the first probability many members put, when I posted a thread called "My tort refuses to move.' Number two was the *SUN*, which I don't believe is the problem....not in a country like Jordan, during Summer and two *HEAT WAVES*, when temp almost reached *50 degrees C! *
> 
> Suppose I reduce the dosage?


How much are you giving him now Gillian? Once/if you get the cuttlefish you can leave it for him to help himself as I read here that they seem to know when they need it.
Yes we are all guessing because unfortunately you can't post any pics so its difficult to picture where he is living but its all food for thought and ideas you can try to see if they make any difference. Hopefully one if those ideas will hit the nail on the head and help.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 2, 2015)

Things turn on a dime. Everything seems fine and then suddenly it isn't. It's the old joke about the guy falling off the empire state building. He passes the 15th floor and another guy asks him how it's going. He answers, it's alright so far. 

So, it is interesting that the system (in general or specific whatever it may be) worked or seemed to work, but that's not an indicator that it will or should continue to work. Odd fact, but not compelling. 

It would be nice to figure out why it changed, but it's more important to figure out what to do now. Holding on to what used to work but clearly doesn't any longer isn't helpful.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> How much are you giving him now Gillian? Once/if you get the cuttlefish you can leave it for him to help himself as I read here that they seem to know when they need it.
> Yes we are all guessing because unfortunately you can't post any pics so its difficult to picture where he is living but its all food for thought and ideas you can try to see if they make any difference. Hopefully one if those ideas will hit the nail on the head and help.


I am giving Oli a tab twice a week - two so far. I am planning to stop them once I get cuttlefish. 

Goodness, you should have seen Oli yesterday 'running' around. He would have *beaten *the *HARE *in the famous race!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 2, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Things turn on a dime. Everything seems fine and then suddenly it isn't. It's the old joke about the guy falling off the empire state building. He passes the 15th floor and another guy asks him how it's going. He answers, it's alright so far.
> 
> So, it is interesting that the system (in general or specific whatever it may be) worked or seemed to work, but that's not an indicator that it will or should continue to work. Odd fact, but not compelling.
> 
> It would be nice to figure out why it changed, but it's more important to figure out what to do now. Holding on to what used to work but clearly doesn't any longer isn't helpful.


I do see your point, but I am not holding on to what used to work. I am wondering WHY. And I am doing what I can. Am now waiting patiently for cuttlefish.


----------



## Lyn W (Sep 2, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I am giving Oli a tab twice a week - two so far. I am planning to stop them once I get cuttlefish.
> 
> Goodness, you should have seen Oli yesterday 'running' around. He would have *beaten *the *HARE *in the famous race!


How big are the tablets Gillian because you only need to sprinkle a little calcium dust over food.
It is a bit worrying to read that the running could be panic, so keep an eye on that. Come to think of it Lola never runs around outside he just stretches out or slowly wanders around exploring or grazing. I wish I knew what the answer was. Did you find that vets the Jordanian Tort and Turt org recommended?


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2015)

Temps of 50C could certainly drive a tortoise into aestivation, which would explain the indoor behavior.

Temps of 50C, or even as low as 38C, could also explain the frantic running around outside.

At least when he is inside he doesn't feel like his brain is cooking, so he finds a dark corner and then settles in to wait out the heat.

You are correct. We are just guessing, but we are guessing based on past experience...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 3, 2015)

Also, if he's running around on the apartment floor he's too cold. Floors are too cold for them. And not having a 'normal' tort house does stress them out. Just as if he was homeless. He needs warmth and a dark quiet place to sleep and just sit. Also, his insides need to be 85 degrees or so, or he can't digest their food.
If I have misunderstood I apologize....but it sounds like he's living on your floor and that's just bad. Also if you want a dead tortoise like mine, keep giving him those calcium tablets. Get his calcium from a varied diet. Feed him correctly, and he won't need supplements.

How are we not supposed to guess? We're an ocean away from you. You posted NO pictures to help us, and you disagree with most said. Why ask at all then accuse us of 'guessing', wait I'll get on a plane to help you.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah I agree with Tom. I let bogart outside on a fairly hot day and he was running the fastest I've ever see him run! I thought he was just enjoying himself but then I felt like something was wrong so I put him inside and looked it up. I guess whatever the temp is outside the ground is much much hotter. Bogart was running around because it was way too hot and he was trying to escape the heat. Please be careful when letting your tort play outside. If he doesn't seem relaxed then something is probably up.


----------



## Loohan (Sep 3, 2015)

Seems to me, if he was nervous, he would run for shelter, not just run around. He would look around for the most promising dark nook or nearest facsimile thereof, and run for it and HIDE or try to.
I don't think he would be running "around" unless he was having trouble finding a hidey-hole.


----------



## Big Charlie (Sep 3, 2015)

What if he is burning his feet while he is out and then when he comes home he retreats because he hurts?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello, Gillian, Oli isn't getting lonely.
They simply don't, and that is a known fact and not just guesswork.
Greeks don't like other tortoises being around them, they are happier alone.
Anyway, Oli has Tidgy in an internet relationship, which is really ideal for a tortoise, no threat to territory, basking spot, food etc, just perfect.


----------

